# Bearded dragon morphs



## Jack1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi,

This is my second post on here, i was recently looking at some pictures of bearded dragons and i came across this picture.








I didn't realize that dragons could get crazy morphs like this.

if you have any more cool dragon morphs you have found please post them.

-Jack


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

That's a piebald the rarest morph of all :2thumb:

I haven't got anything that rare but got a few morphs

Hypo translucent 









Silkback (baby)









Hypo leatherback


----------



## Jack1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

they look really good, mine are quite bland.

Do you breed dragons or are they ones you have bought?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I do breed them and had some really nice reds this year but the only one of these I bred was the silkback. 
The first one Candy my red/coral hypo translucent is one I got a few weeks back from where dragons dwell if interested in morphs you should check out there site the colours are perfect. Where Dragons Dwell

The last one Akuma is one I got last year from Gemstone dragon Home - Gemstone Bearded Dragons. he has made some really good babies this year but I should get even better ones next year when I stick him with Candy.


----------



## Jack1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

So do you only breed dragons? or do you breed other reptile/animals?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I just breed my bearded dragons once a year and also I breed a few different species of live food.


----------



## Jack1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds good thanks for the reply


----------

